# Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane, WA



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the info! 

This is a VERY laid back INDOOR show and it is a blast!!

newdga.blogspot.com


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

I'm going - looking forward to it! Anyone else going and/or bringing Nigies?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

Yah - Who are you bringing?? I am bringing 4 sr and 4 jr's to show (one is my nigi doeling that I have for sale - Andromeda (J-nels Donnie x Proctor Hill Farm BO Atargatis) and then I will probably bring the buckling that I have for sale also since I will be showing his dam!!!


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

Awesome Allison! Can't wait to see your goaties and meet you in person :clap:

I'm bringing one Sr and her Jr from October. Another person I know is planning on coming with her nigies - not sure how many she's bringing but I'm guessing 2-3 Sr and 1 Jr.

See you there! 

Dixie


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

Yah!!!! So glad to hear it!!! I am getting excited - but nervous also. I have only shown a couple unruly he's before


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

Taylor - it was wonderful to meet you yesterday and thank you for your help with the Popcorn / Chihuahua kiddos - LOL! That was so funny and so much fun!!!

I just realized I never did get a chance to show you Vex - Delight's son that was in the trailer - darn it 

Were you planning to come to Clayton in August?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

How'd your goaties do Allison!? Sounds like you had fun. :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

I was very proud of my girls!! We had many first and second in class - but our J-Nels Delight took Reserve Grand in Ring 2, and took Grand, Best of Breed, and Best Udder in Ring 3  Our jr's were only 1 month and 3 months - so I didn't anticipate them winning a leg - but they did wonderful in the ring and placed well (course in May class - my girls were the only ones there! LOL!)

I am really really looking forward to next year and showing - I have the bug now .... I am on a mission to show how my girls will mature, since 2 of my girls were ff yearlings, and the others were itty bit babies - so once matured out they should do better and bring home some ribbons of their own. Unfortunately, I feel that some of the does were over filled - and I have talked to other breeders in different breeds - and one judge seemed to judge only on how much milk was in the udder and not the condition of animal, attachment, or teats - which makes me sad - but that is alright..... "it is what it is" as one breeder said. I am hoping to go to the show in August - one ring show - and get another leg for delight, and maybe even a jr leg on a girl ;-)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

oh and ....tehehehe .... my new doeling that I purchased at the show took second in all 3 rings in Jr class also - They said only reason she was second was because she was a little small (she was one of quads - where the other was a twin).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

That's wonderful to hear!! Congrats!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

thanks - it was only my second show ever - last year I did a couple Jr's in a 1 ring - so I was nervous, they were nervous, and nigis were first - so it took some getting used to - but it was so much fun to hang out and chat goat all day without my hubby making fun of me - LOL

Now to start planning my breeding schedule for next year around show times - LOL


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

Allison, I can't believe this was only your second show - you looked like a total pro in the ring! Your girls are beautiful. So glad to hear they did well!

I only was able to show in the one ring (long story) but Jasmine took first in her class! :leap: It was her very first time out so I'm just tickled.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

Great job to both of you!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

it always frustrates me when a judge picks a bigger doe based on "maturity" its like UM you are suppose to judge correctness and not size and maturity isnt on the score card! If the smaller doe is most correct for her size then she should win! The judges who get that are ones I want to show under even if I dont win with them.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

Hey, new to the group, but I was at the show for the senior does, but we pulled the juniors. Does anyone know what time junior Nubians finally got into the ring?


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*



> it always frustrates me when a judge picks a bigger doe based on "maturity" its like UM you are suppose to judge correctness and not size and maturity isnt on the score card! If the smaller doe is most correct for her size then she should win! The judges who get that are ones I want to show under even if I dont win with them.


Grrrrr... I TOTALLY agree with this! It is very frustrating! It's also VERY frustrating to be in line in a Jr class where the first place doe is OBVIOUSLY about a day away from dropping & kidding out a litter of kids!! Nothing more confusing & frustrating than standing behind a "Jr" doe who has a full udder & big belly and being told that she's winning because of her "Maturity"! Grrrrr....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

Been there! The doe kidded that night but that morning won her dry leg :roll:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

Anyone have Pictures!!! I'd love to see some!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*



polopony said:


> Hey, new to the group, but I was at the show for the senior does, but we pulled the juniors. Does anyone know what time junior Nubians finally got into the ring?


Jr Nubians got into the ring about 10:30 PM!! I was showing my new girl in the Jr March Class  We got second in class so - I didn't bother to stay for BIS since we didn't make RCH. I left at midnight - and they still had to do BIS for all three judges :-(


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*



StaceyRoop said:


> it always frustrates me when a judge picks a bigger doe based on "maturity" its like UM you are suppose to judge correctness and not size and maturity isnt on the score card! If the smaller doe is most correct for her size then she should win! The judges who get that are ones I want to show under even if I dont win with them.


Yah, I was looking at the Jr's that won - and was a bit disheartened, as they were not dairy at all - actually quite the opposite.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*



milk and honey said:


> Anyone have Pictures!!! I'd love to see some!


I started a thread - the past week at SLR or something like that - It is under Goat Frenzy and I posted a couple pics there. I was so worried about my girls - that I didn't bother with udder pics that day (or ribbon ones - which I should have darn it) but more about getting them milked - the show ran about 5 hours late and they were hurting so badly :-(


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

Well hopefully you do find other judges who are judging on correctness in the future.

I go to a handful of shows a year and I will find one or two judges I totally agree with.

Out of the 7 shows I've been to this year I've been happy with 3 judges. And I've placed well with the others even a grand but I wasn't thrilled with their overall judging.

That's how it goes though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

Definitely. I was very excited to learn that the judge I won RCH under and had great things to say about the girls and what to improve on is a consulting judge for Nigerian Dwarfs at Nationals next month. She is a great woman to work with also!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

Just received a few more pics 



















Poor Delight was SOOOO sore -


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Northeastern Washington Dairy Goat Show- June 18-Spokane*

Aww...they look good. :thumb: Was it a little chilly that day? They sure do have their little tails tucked tightly. :laugh:


----------

